# '98 Trek 5200 brought back to life.



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

I had this frame stripped and packed away in a sci con never to be used again.I've since built up 5 others and in the process basically put her further from my mind and thoughts. 

Here lately I've caught myself unlatching the box and looking her over and reliving past rides. I so wanted to recapture that feeling again when I rode this frame,so I put things into motion.

I sent the frame back to Waterloo for a repaint and stickers and in the process got many comments from the factory praising my efforts,so I knew I was doing the right thing. This bike still has alot of rides left in her and it would be a shame to put her to rest.

It is built up with 7700 parts mostly with the exception of a 7800 crank that I had available.I used a white SLR and Ritchey carbon stem,Zipp SL bar and stem,Race x-lite wheels and Keo ti pedals.

Turned out pretty good,almost too pretty to be considered my rain bike. It's a good feeling to have this bike back into the rotation!


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

thats awesome. The bike looks great. I wish I could put together a build like that on a whim.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

That's the best looking rain bike I've ever seen. Nice work!


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Sweet bike! Any before pics?


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks for the comments.*



azuredrptp said:


> Sweet bike! Any before pics?


Here's a pic from two years ago. Dropped some weight since then,but still looked descent.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

The updated fork and seatpost made a big difference. Looks like a new bike!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, very nice indeed. Rain bike?!? Wow!

I'm normally not a fan of white saddles, but the Before/After shots make it clear what a crime the black tape and saddle were.

Which model Continentals are those?


----------

